# Is this what I think it is?



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm pretty sure a pair of my reds are breeding and I need to know what to do. You can even see the one rb protecting the nest. It's funny cause it's a really overstocked tank so I didnt ever expect anything like this. Somebody please let me know ASAP.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Duplicate topic closed...please refrain from posting a topic in multiple forums. We'll move it to where it needs to be anyways.


----------

